# Netflix cut a deal with AT&T, just like the ones with Verizon and Comcast



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2014/07/29/netflix-peering-att/


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

The other side of the coin.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/07/25/indie_isp_gives_customers_a_netflix_warning/


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah. This will work. Netflix on fios has been worse since the agreement has been signed.


----------

